# Sunday's Show and Tell ...2/6/22



## jd56 (Feb 6, 2022)

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2022)

The one accessory that I wanted for my Cotto Picker was the mirror. Thanks to @IngoMike it now has it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Feb 6, 2022)

It was paratrooper week !


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 6, 2022)

Got the other battery tube and a Sears Screamer.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2022)

Received new Old Stock parts of Morrow, Musselman, New Departure, and Diamond.
"Pay-to-Ride"
Thank you CABE!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 6, 2022)

It was a good week for me . ANOTHER wrench ,  head badge for the display case . And a circa 1937 Model 90B Chater Lea racing frame.
The frame and badge from fellow CABERs


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 6, 2022)

Couple prewar Schwinns. Gonna sell them.


----------



## BRad90 (Feb 6, 2022)

Haven't posted on here in a while due to winter makes it rough to work on any of the projects I have. Here is a few new plates I got in the mail recently.






I also ended up finding this neat Chess set made in Korea this weekend.


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 6, 2022)

It’s been slim pickings this winter but here’s a few goodies.  

-mike


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 6, 2022)

Found and rescued a fallen unicorn yesterday. Good from far but far from good.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2022)

Phattiremike said:


> It’s been slim pickings this winter but here’s a few goodies.
> 
> -mike
> 
> ...



Mike I could use that sweater about now!


----------



## vincev (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Feb 6, 2022)

NWT Iron Maiden camo hat from the thrift store





Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 6, 2022)

2 eBay scores..
An opened but unused Evel Knievel Trail bike..for $25! and a complete Stewart Warner Bike Speedometer for a good price.


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2022)

I use to own this years ago. And it came back to me


----------



## kccomet (Feb 6, 2022)

unknown racing tandem


----------



## Nashman (Feb 6, 2022)

Cool stuff so far from everyone. Amazing what rolls in. I got a nice 1959 Chevrolet original local dealer ( Canadian) brochure and a local 1966 bike plate from a retired antique dealer friend. I also bought a Buddy L Coke truck off Ebay. It's all original paint/decals, with a few ( grill, mirror, likely wheels, drink cases, wheelers) repop parts. I'm getting quite a few nice Coca Cola collectibles.

Another toy I couldn't resist was the lithographed Bakery/Fruit cake cab over van made in Japan. It was a little dirty and I gave it the detail treatment and it came up well. Whimsical comes to mind. Good smile factor reminding me of the good old days of toys and make believe. I suppose that's a feeling we all seek with our hobbies and collectibles. I for one.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 6, 2022)

I don't know the name or model#, but it's a DELTA and i didn't have it


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Feb 6, 2022)

*Heres some bike related and Turlock Treasures,,under the watchful eyes of Higgins and Poncho Villa I added a big can speedo,,lock and pump to my 36 Superb,,And a  much needed Cobra 29 CB ,, ser vi car, a Smitty,,and Tonka Logger,,a few wagons,and cans,,My first Canadian re po porclien Smokey sign,,A beauty of a Seeburg for the music room,,and some odds and ends that I couldnt live without,,Enjoy,,and Have a Nice Day

































































*


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 1565118



I was tempted to get this. Beautiful bike.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 6, 2022)

FedEx Sunday deliver??? I’m shocked lol


----------



## locomotion (Feb 6, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> FedEx Sunday deliver??? I’m shocked lol
> 
> View attachment 1565313



got to love a side ways delivery .... it's like they don't get it!


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 6, 2022)

This is the past 2 weeks I got the Ross high tech I think it’s a mount Saint Helans The rims are made in Belgium the moose handlebars I love this bike also being 6’4” it fits me well for snap on  side box has drawers top to bottom I wanted one like this for a little while and I got not one but two Schwinn phantoms from two different people the one is all original just had the seat covered and for the other I have fenders and a rack so it should come out looking alright and tomorrow off to get a Shelby life is good today


----------



## RJWess (Feb 6, 2022)

Went to Walnut Iowa and found this cool guy. Early Iowa Hawkeyes Mascot. Being a Cornhusker fan I thought it might be  blasphemy but it was way to cool to pass up.


----------



## The classic roll (Feb 6, 2022)

So got two weeks of stuff. First off this Iver Johnson bicycles & motor cycles catalog. Thanks dfa242 Dean is a great guy! He noticed how close we lived and offered some other Iver stuff. I couldn’t pass up on the deal. Iver felt beanie and Iver mobicycle also some great advertisement clips.






















Next I received this beautiful amber glass reflector from a cabe member Balloontyre thanks 

Last week a eBay find came in Boston Cycle & sundry Co. I looked at it during the snow storm we had and found some stuff in it that I’ve found over the years. I mainly bought to help research more information on the Lincoln light roadster.






And this weekend on sat got a chance to run over to a indoor flea market after work. I found four great items all at one vendor. A super cool wind-up Japanese tin toy girl riding bicycle with dog. A really neat leather photo album little beat up and missing the pages. Just the look of this binding is killer. Also a lippincott’s monthly magazine with a great high wheel advertisement on the back cover. And almost forgot a rubber patch kit. 



























​


----------



## nick tures (Feb 6, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> The one accessory that I wanted for my Cotto Picker was the mirror. Thanks to @IngoMike it now has it! V/r Shawn



is that original paint ?


----------



## higgens (Feb 6, 2022)

Can’t thank @Lonestar enough for giving me this pretty girl I think with a few parts and a little make over she will be beautiful. And wanted to thank @New Mexico Brant he said he was gonna hook me up with a tank for a twinflex I had gotten then he ended up sending it to me on my birthday so it was a great present


----------



## nick tures (Feb 6, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1564964



whats the name of that elgin ?


----------



## nick tures (Feb 6, 2022)

this weekend was suprising !!  lil chik from the original owner, apple krate from a friend and a recoverd seat for my lemon


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2022)

nick tures said:


> is that original paint ?



Yes it is. I believe the bike is original down to the tires. V/r Shawn


----------



## all riders (Feb 7, 2022)

RJWess said:


> Went to Walnut Iowa and found this cool guy. Early Iowa Hawkeyes Mascot. Being a Cornhusker fan I thought it might be  blasphemy but it was way to cool to pass up.
> 
> View attachment 1565474View attachment 1565475View attachment 1565477View attachment 1565478View attachment 1565479View attachment 1565480View attachment 1565482



Love it, The early Herky the Hawk of my youth growing up in Iowa City. The modernized one (currently used on helmets and such) came in about 1980 ish when Hayden Fry started coaching at Iowa


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 7, 2022)

higgens said:


> Can’t thank @Lonestar enough for giving me this pretty girl I think with a few parts and a little make over she will be beautiful. And wanted to thank @New Mexico Brant he said he was gonna hook me up with a tank for a twinflex I had gotten then he ended up sending it to me on my birthday so it was a great present View attachment 1565618View attachment 1565620
> 
> View attachment 1565619



You are most welcome! I am stoked she has a proper home now! All you gotta do is pass me that roach on the workbench! 😝
Enjoy Brother!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 7, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> You are most welcome! I am stoked she has a proper home now! All you gotta do is pass me that roach on the workbench! 😝
> Enjoy Brother!



Hey I have the same self prescribed pain killer, I have not taken a prescription pain killer in 20 years and rarely take over the counter. Many back and arm injuries in that time.  A few years ago my wife suggested CBD for my aches and pains, I asked what she thought I was doing every night out in the shop hahahaha


----------



## nick tures (Feb 7, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Yes it is. I believe the bike is original down to the tires. V/r Shawn



very nice !!


----------



## nick tures (Feb 7, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Yes it is. I believe the bike is original down to the tires. V/r Shawn



very nice !!


----------

